# Fence Spacing - Need input



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I've decided I can't have a proper haunt without walls or a fence. This is my first year to do a full haunt scene.

I'm building a fence with 1x2s and 1/2" gray conduit. I'll use feur de lis styled finials with three horizonal 1x2 per section. Since the 1x2s come in ten foot lengths, each section of fence will be ten feet long. If I decide I need some flexibility, I'll separate them at five feet. The fence will eventually mount to columns, with midpoints grounded with 3/4" pcv, using rebar. Each vertical is 36" tall. After its complete, I'll paint it black with a hint of rust.

I drilled out one of the 1x2 at 8" increments, because...well...6" might not be enough. I'm not so sure I like that spacing. So...I need some feedback, especially from those of you who have built cemetary fencing.

What is the concensus on spacing of the verticals?

It saves money to space them out more...but I don't want to sacrifice quality to save a few bucks in materials. Has anyone had a problem with little ones squeezing their heads or bodies through the gaps?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

DL, Jaybo and I have 6.5 foot sections and have 13 verticals with 6" spacing, and after staring at it and thinking about it, we kinda think 8" might be too much. If I can stick my head in an 8" space, a kid or two will probably try it too. Not that it would hurt them, but depending on how many pieces of rebar you put in each section, it might cause the fence to wobble with kids messing with it. Ours has 2 pieces (one at each end) per 6 foot section, and it still wobbles a bit.. although at 6", we have never had any trouble with anyone sticking anything in the bars.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Any particular reason you cut it to 6.5 feet? Was it purely for stability? I've got a long stretch to cover. And at that length, you lose 3.5 feet on three 1x2s, per section.

On a side note...hows the haunt coming along?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I did mine in 4' sections for easier storage. The garden borders I'm using for the top of the fence come in 2' sections so I have 2 per fence section. The 1/2" PVC uprights are spaced to match up with the verticals on the garden border so it works out to 8 uprights per section or about 6" spacing - looks ok to me.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I did 4ft sections with 8" spacing.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=189&pictureid=2155


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I was going to mention same thing urik hai did...what is the spacing on your garden border stakes? If you are inserting them into the pvc you need to space it same as the stakes. My fence was already built and several years old when I added garden borders, so I cut the stakes off and screwed mine to the fence, wishing my pvc had been spaced correctly. LOL. Urik Hai's looks great with his spacing.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Just Whisper said:


> I was going to mention same thing urik hai did...what is the spacing on your garden border stakes? If you are inserting them into the pvc you need to space it same as the stakes. My fence was already built and several years old when I added garden borders, so I cut the stakes off and screwed mine to the fence, wishing my pvc had been spaced correctly. LOL. Urik Hai's looks great with his spacing.


I'm not using a garden border...but based on the feedback, it sounds like 6" is a comfortable bet.

I've now got twelve 1x2s, drilled out at 6", with 15 holes in each. (I wasn't at home when I started the thread. It turns out my 1x2s are eight feet in length, not ten.)


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I think I had about a 7" spacing on mine, I would of liked it a bit more closer though when I look back at some photos.










Next time I want to look into adding some decorative scroll work in between the bars as well.


----------



## FirstSpartan (Oct 4, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> I'm not using a garden border...but based on the feedback, it sounds like 6" is a comfortable bet.
> 
> I've now got twelve 1x2s, drilled out at 6", with 15 holes in each. (I wasn't at home when I started the thread. It turns out my 1x2s are eight feet in length, not ten.)


that's what I did also 6" apart, here's a pic of mine (I hope it loads the pic!:

here's a link in case it doesn't load. fence


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Try again FirstSpartan. Something is wrong with the link you pasted.

Nice pics Johnny. Are you the one taking all those great photos?


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Darklore. I also have the 6" pitch on the 1/2 inch PVC, but used two 8 foot 1x2's per section. My PVC verticals are about 5 feet long. If you have a lot of fence to eventually build, you may want to consider staggering the heights on every other PVC piece, putting the fleur-de-lis on the taller ones and ping pong balls on the lower ones. This helps hide any slight differences in height of the PVC from being noticeable, plus the ping pong balls are definitely cheaper than the plastic finials. If you think you're interested, just let me know and I'll take a picture and post it. I just put my fence up this weekend.

Also, for the 8 foot spans, I do have to add a small piece at the bottom center of each fence section, otherwise there is a noticeable sag that I didn't like. Of course, getting rained on every October in Houston makes me a little droopy too.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

My fence is 8' long and I used 6" spaceing


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I used a 4 1/2 inch spacing for my fence, but thats because the ring decorations were 4 1/2 in diameter. Although, it did turn out opretty good. Too far apert makes the fence look a little sparse.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=376&pictureid=4499


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the comment DarkLore, yeah, I took those photos. Just a little 4.0megapixel camera too...


----------



## Arastorm (Aug 19, 2008)

What size finials did everyone use?


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

i agree johnny, the pic is great... mine always looks to dark or way to much flash.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll be using something like this....finial example. With a 3/4" square opening on the bottom. I expect to heat the end of the conduit and shove it into the finial.

Jaege...the fence looks great. I considered doing the same...but felt that was just too many poles to build. Also...I'll be a little limited on the finials.

Steve, I glanced back at your thread and others as reference. Although I like the design, and think it's a terrific improvement, I don't plan on going that route. The cemetary I'll be buried in doesn't have such fancy fencing. Therefore, neither will mine. What is the height on your vertical poles?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Not that we really care because our decorations are temporary and don't have to meet code - but code is 4 inches or less.

If you follow code then you don't have to worry about a TOT getting their head stuck between the pickets while you are away at work.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

You did buy the better (and more expensive) finials. I cheaped out and got the square spears since they were...well...cheaper. Someone else mentioned heating the pvc pickets to soften them and pushing them into the finials. I sanded mine to make them fit, but then you need glue. Let us know how the heat method works.

Hey Steve of haunted yard fame, I like your fence. The varied pickets is a nice touch. Real nice rust job too.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

bradbaum said:


> Not that we really care because our decorations are temporary and don't have to meet code - but code is 4 inches or less.
> 
> If you follow code then you don't have to worry about a TOT getting their head stuck between the pickets while you are away at work.


Good to know. Unlike a metal fence...I think the conduit will have a bit more flexibility than metal. (My rebar supports will be at the end. If not, we can rename the thread - The Child Eatting Cemetary Fence. (Tresspassers will be devoured).

Mine is drilled out to 6". Now I'm more concerned that one of my friends doesn't get stuck in there. I can imagine the fire department's puzzled looks as I try to explain how my buddy tried to reach through the fence for a fresh beer from the fog chiller and got his head stuck in the cemetary.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Mine are 10.5" spaced with 6" from the last one to the end of the wood. That way when I put 2 lengths together, it is a 12" gap - close to the 10.5". 9 vertical poles on one length of fence.

I also warped and bent a few lengths using my gas stove top to make it look old, rusted, and even forced apart.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> I can imagine the fire department's puzzled looks as I try to explain how my buddy tried to reach through the fence for a fresh beer from the fog chiller and got his head stuck in the cemetary.


lol, I worry about that same scenario every year


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

So far...so good. I've got two complete sections built. Six inches apart, leaving about 5 inches in between each bar. Without finials, they are 36" tall with the first horizonal at 5 inches from the bottom. About 5" to the next (a large pvc pipe to measure it off). The highest horizonal is 5" from the top. This gives a squared look to the double section....based on a comment I read from someone suggesting they wished they had squared up the look.

This seems upside down compared to others I've seen. But I think having two horizonals near the bottom make it sturdier and less top heavy. I'm very pleased...they look great.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

jaege said:


> You did buy the better (and more expensive) finials. I cheaped out and got the square spears since they were...well...cheaper. Someone else mentioned heating the pvc pickets to soften them and pushing them into the finials. I sanded mine to make them fit, but then you need glue. Let us know how the heat method works.
> 
> Hey Steve of haunted yard fame, I like your fence. The varied pickets is a nice touch. Real nice rust job too.


The heat method works just fine Jaege. I bought a heat gun at Harbor Freight for $10. Takes just a few seconds to heat the end of the conduit. Then, using gardening gloves, I just squeeze the top into a square and push the finials onto it. Doesn't appear to require any glue.

Here's a finished section...8ft, 15 posts. I'll add a bit of torn cloth and some spanish moss or something when I put them up. Apologies for the messy photo. Those are my pallette wood zombie backdrops.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Could someone post a link to a finial supply company they use? I am starting out (again) and heading in a different direction and want to use finials in the future. 

Thanks


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I made my fence out of 2- 1x3 boards and 3/4" PVC pipe. I used 3/4" because that is what my finials would fit into. The 1x3" are just the right size. My pipes are spaced out 8" apart and the fences are 8' long. I cut (3) pieces of pipe out of one 8' section. The measurements work out evenly and if they were closer the number of pipes and finials would have to be increased. For stability, I put screws into each pipe. The fences used to be screwed to my columns, but this year I put rebar in the ground and the fences fit over these. Very easy and stable. No screws to mess with.
Maybe if my pieces of piping were smaller, I would have to use a shorter distance between each one. 8" works out nicely.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

mactavishmanor said:


> Could someone post a link to a finial supply company they use? I am starting out (again) and heading in a different direction and want to use finials in the future.
> 
> Thanks


King Architectural Metals


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Darklore, looks like they have a Dallas location woo hoo!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Its really easy to find too, Mac.... if you just take 30 towards downtown (from Rockwall) and take the Loop 12 exit.... King will be on the service road on your right as it curves around. You will be able to recognize it quickly from the gorgeous black iron fence they have bordering their property!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

JohnnyL said:


> I think I had about a 7" spacing on mine, I would of liked it a bit more closer though when I look back at some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture. You guys look like professionals.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Advice from experience: use Darklore's heat and squeeze method to attach the finials. I used the sand and glue method and several of the finials popped off. I am betting that the heating method is a lot more secure.


----------

